# caught between two worlds



## machadinho

Por favor, qual a expressão mais natural correspondente a caught between two worlds?(1) _t__he fact that Gersonides was "a man caught between two worlds," a medieval and a post-medieval one._
(2) o fato de Gersônides ter sido "um homem pego de surpresa entre dois mundos," um mundo medieval e um pós-medieval.​Encontrei duas discussões no WR sobre a expressão, em francês e em italiano. Obrigado!


----------



## uchi.m

entre o céu e o inferno?

sinceramente, foi a única coisa que me veio à cabeça...


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hatchett, I think CAUGHT might refer more to being "entangled" or "pulled in two directions" than to "being taken by surprise"
but I know nothing about גרשון's intellectual life.


----------



## Carfer

_'Entre dois mundos'_ parece-me inteiramente natural. Calculo que queira uma expressão natural para um brasileiro e aí pouco tenho a dizer. '_Apanhado_' ou _'entalado'_ soam-me bem, mas certamente aí desse lado há outra melhor.


----------



## machadinho

uchi.m said:


> entre o céu e o inferno?


Lá estou eu também!



GamblingCamel said:


> Hatchett, I think CAUGHT might refer more to being "stuck" or "pulled in two directions" than to "being taken by surprise"
> but I know nothing about גרשון's intellectual life.


Dear GC, thank you! It makes much more sense indeed. But I'm unable to call to mind the corresponding phrase in Portuguese.



Carfer said:


> _'Entre dois mundos'_ parece-me inteiramente natural. Calculo que queira uma expressão natural para um brasileiro e aí pouco tenho a dizer. '_Apanhado_' ou _'entalado'_ soam-me bem, mas certamente aí desse lado há outra melhor.



Carfer, obrigado. Se entendi, você sugere que ignore caught, certo?


----------



## GamblingCamel

I switched to "entangled". I thought "stuck" might too strongly suggest "dead end/lack of progress."


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> I switched to "entangled". I thought "stuck" might too strongly suggest "dead end/lack of progress."


Yes, it's even better. The author is saying that Gershon unconsciously accepted contradictory ideas, a medieval idea incompatible to a post-medieval idea, because he was in the transition from the Middle Ages to Renascence and Modernity.

Será que dividido entre dois mundos daria conta desse posicionamento contraditório?


----------



## uchi.m

machadinho said:


> Será que dividido entre dois mundos daria conta desse posicionamento contraditório?


Acho que sim. Está até em letra de música!


----------



## machadinho

uchi.m said:


> Acho que sim. Está até em letra de música!


_Victor e Léo? _Caramba, se não estivesse numa biblioteca agora, juro que botava pra tocar! 


> _Percebo que o tempo já não passa
> Você diz que não tem graça amar assim
> Foi tudo tão bonito, mas voou pro infinito
> Parecido com borboletas de um jardim_.
> _
> Agora você volta
> E balança o que eu sentia por outro alguém
> Dividido entre dois mundos_ _
> Sei que estou amando, mas ainda não sei quem_


Que coisa! Aposto que a Audie gosta!


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Carfer, obrigado. Se entendi, você sugere que ignore caught, certo?


 
Não, não, pelo contrário, acho que a frase perderia o sentido. Para _'caught_' sugeri '_entalado_' ou '_apanhado_' (e '_dividido_' também não me parece mal). Há uma expressão feita, realmente, _'a cavalo entre dois mundos', _mas acho que perde alguma força neste contexto.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Não, não, pelo contrário, acho que a frase perderia o sentido. Para _'caught_' sugeri '_entalado_' ou '_apanhado_' (e '_dividido_' também não me parece mal). Há uma expressão feita, realmente, _'a cavalo entre dois mundos', _mas acho que perde alguma força neste contexto.


Não conhecia a expressão feita, Carfer, obrigado.
Entalado parece ainda melhor. Outra opção seria preso entre dois mundos.


----------



## Vanda

M., eu ainda iria com a frase ''feita'': entre dois mundos.


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> _Victor e Léo? _Caramba, se não estivesse numa biblioteca agora, juro que botava pra tocar!
> Que coisa! Aposto que a Audie gosta!


Com que então sou agora a maníaca da música ""sertaneja"" (com mil aspas)! 

Penso como Vanda, somente _'entre dois mundos_' poderia ficar bom. Mas, se não dá pra tirar o '_caught_', '_dividido_' ou '_apanhado_' (ou '_pego_'?) também me parecem razoáveis. 
Agora, se o texto é para PtBr, e não é humorístico, acho que você deveria esquecer o '_entalado_'.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> Agora, se o texto é para PtBr, e não é humorístico, acho que você deveria esquecer o '_entalado_'.


Haha. I'm fairly certain that גרשון was not a 14th Century stand-up comedian.

Why exactly would "entalado" be funny to Brazilians? Because of this?

ENTALADO:
1. Apertado entre talas (dedo entalado) (_finger in a splint_)
2. Fig. Apertado em lugar estreito: Ficou entalado na roleta do ônibus. (_stuck in the turnstile_)
3. Fig. Impossibilitado de sair: A resposta ficou entalada: Tem uma espinha entalada na garganta.
4. Fig. Envolvido em situação difícil


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> Haha. I'm fairly certain that גרשון was not a 14th Century stand-up comedian.
> 
> Why exactly would "entalado" be funny to Brazilians? Because of this?
> 
> ENTALADO:
> 1. Apertado entre talas (dedo entalado) (_finger in a splint_)
> 2. Fig. Apertado em lugar estreito: Ficou entalado na roleta do ônibus. (_stuck in the turnstile_)
> 3. Fig. Impossibilitado de sair: A resposta ficou entalada: Tem uma espinha entalada na garganta.
> 4. Fig. Envolvido em situação difícil



Gambler,
Seria isso aqui!


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Não, não, pelo contrário, acho que a frase perderia o sentido. Para _'caught_' sugeri '_entalado_' ou '_apanhado_' (e '_dividido_' também não me parece mal). Há uma expressão feita, realmente, _'a cavalo entre dois mundos', _mas acho que perde alguma força neste contexto.


Entrelaçado e enredado lembram-me mais o entangle do GC, mas não sei se soa tão bem como as sugestões do Carfer que são efectivamente mais próximas do caught inicial...
BW


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado pelas novas sugestões, Vanda, Audie e Breeze.¹ 

¹GC e GV mais parece² dupla sertaneja!
²No singular, obviamente.


----------



## GOODVIEW

machadinho said:


> ¹GC e GV mais parece² dupla sertaneja!
> ²No singular, obviamente.



É a dupla sertano-franco-guasguita Jesais et Jevais!


----------



## uchi.m

GOODVIEW said:


> É a dupla sertano-franco-guasguita Jesais et Jevais!


O nome me soa bem aos ouvidos


----------



## GOODVIEW

GOODVIEW said:


> É a dupla sertano-franco-guasguita Jesais et Jevais!



Atravessando uma fase Sartro-existencialista, lançamos nosso último sucesso, intitulado:

"Sabemos que estamos cantando, mas ainda não sabemos o quê"


----------



## J. Bailica

Só mais duas:
'... ter sido um homem encurralado entre...';
'... ter sido um homem que viveu na encruzilhada entre dois mundos...'

ou três:
'... tolhido a meio caminho entre..'


----------



## Joca

Ou ainda (se o fio ainda não fechou):

_na fronteira _(ou_ no limiar_)_ entre dois mundos_

_com os pés entre dois mundos_


----------

